# ppl that put SA under their interests on facebook?!



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I typed in a search for social anxiety on facebook and it took me to a bunch of peoples profiles that had it under their interests. One girl was from my school so I could see her profile and she admitted on there that she had social anxiety.

Another guy was from my high school so he was in my network and he just had it written under his interests. I looked thru his pics and he did not look like someone that would have SA so I am wondering if he was making fun of the disorder....some of the pics were like "heres me before I blacked out from anxiety" and a photo album said somethig about social anxiety in it

So either he has found a way to add humor to this awful condition and "comes out" about it to everyone or he just has some weird fascination with the disorder??

I think it would be great if more people could joke about their sa, I do sometimes but its hard because i want to be lighthearted about it yet I dont want to give other people permission to be, unless i am good friends with them, because otherwise it seems like they are making fun of me and just using it to feel superior to me...

a couple things I have said are
"I am feeling awkward and dont want to meet anyone tonight, lets stay in instead of going to the party"

Ill talk about how awkward I am or other things or people are and just make it lighthearted...

A friend was like "Jess I know you are drunk because you are talking a lot" I didnt know what to think of it, pissed me off for a sec and then I realized that she wasnt doing it to get to me....would this make you guys mad?


What kinds of things do you do to acknowledge your sa in a humorous way?


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Y'know, I just realized that even though I make fun of myself a lot, SA is the one topic I try to stay away from. My experience with SA has yet to become funny, and it's one of those things I just want to put behind me.

Maybe in 20 years I'll change my mind, but I doubt I'd joke about my SA in the near future.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I made a post about this in the main forum a few months ago, but social anxiety has become trendy with all the commercials for paxil and stuff like that. Nowadays, everyone says they have "social anxiety" if they are even slightly nervous at a party or even before a job interview or something where everybody gets nervous. They don't understand real SA.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

trendy? really? do u think that this guy really has it? i dont see why he would put that on his profile under interests if he didnt


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I think SA is too unrecognized to be considered "trendy". It's not like bipolar or ADHD where after someone is getting mad, they incorrectly say, "omg, that person is bipolar!". or if someone can't pay attention, they will say"wow, my adhd is so bad today". I don't think anyone is going to say "my social anxiety is really acting up today" when they are feeling awkward in a social situation. Most people wouldn't want to publicize this. I suppose the people broadcasting their SA in their profiles either have embraced their disorder or it is really bad to the point where it has taken over their lives. I searched a girl on Villanova who had SA in her "interests" and I friended her, but she didn't accept.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

I could never believe that social anxiety would ever become a trend. I could never admit out loud to people I know that I have SA, much less joke about it. I'm not there yet.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I have social phobia and shyness listed under "interests" on my facebook profile. I'm not ashamed.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

ilikemyself said:


> I have social phobia and shyness listed under "interests" on my facebook profile. I'm not ashamed.


nicely said 

I even made a facebook *group* for all "us" people

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2453039390 Feel free to join, everyone is welcome  :lol


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

the thing is, Social anxiety is something I wouldnt be bragging about because is a personal problem; meaning its best to just keep it to myself. Otherwise people who do not know much about SA(which is the mayority) would misunderstand that as some serious mental illness.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

wow, that was really bold of you (above) to make a sad group on facebook. do u ever get people that make fun of it or write stuff on the wall? i would not be suprises, people are so ignorant. i would put sa at the same level as an eating disorder, or mabe even just ADD. Its something that you arent really proud of, but you struggle with and feel bad about yourself for it and you need help with it...but even ADD is becoming a lot more acceptable for people to talk about now. when they have it they will just say oh my add is acting up and stuff like that.

eating disorders seem to be kept a lot more secret, but if it is a real one, then people really need a lot of help getting over them. i cant believe that there is even a pill for that i wonder if it works.

i wisbh i could be so brave as to list sad on my profile but i think i will wait until people start hearing more about it before i "come out" about it.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: re: ppl that put SA under their interests on facebook?!*



Mngirl said:


> wow, that was really bold of you (above) to make a sad group on facebook. do u ever get people that make fun of it or write stuff on the wall? i would not be suprises, people are so ignorant.
> 
> i wisbh i could be so brave as to list sad on my profile but i think i will wait until people start hearing more about it before i "come out" about it.


Nope, never had that, lots of people from here that joined too. There was a few that joined privately show it wouldn't show on their profile, etc.

I made the group private, so anyone can see it when they search for it, but they can't view the msg boards and discussions, posts, etc :yay


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

social anxiety is my life so why not make it fun at the end of the day u can cry or laugh I choose to laugh and laugh until I cry :sas 

plus when you shake at an intersection doesn't it feel so good? :afr :yes


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

whats the group called i might join it privately


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: re: ppl that put SA under their interests on facebook?!*



Mngirl said:


> whats the group called i might join it privately


join join http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2453039390 (Social Anxiety Soldier (S.A.S)) :yay  :roll :hs


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

I personally NEVER EVER admit that I have SA to people on campus. I found out in the past it could backfire, as some A holes try to take advantage of me. 

But then I do tend to make friends with people who can be domineering/alpha male wannabe.


----------

